# My Next Fiction Project.



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, guys! Long time, no see.

I used to write a lot here, but after somethings happened, I grew disinterested in the hobby and stopped writing completely. However - And here's where y'all should be rejoicing - I _miss _it. So, I want you to decide what I write next. I have two ideas; 

1) *An as of yet unnamed 40K/Halo crossover.* 

_When an Imperial mining vessel emerges from the warp, blown off course by a particularly violent warp storm, the crew are shocked to discover they orbit a vast, ancient construct of unknown origin - Halo. Plans to sell the location of the artifact to the College of Xenoarchaeology are soon dashed with the arrival of Inquisitor Servenius and his warband - Among which is Brother-Captain Artemis, our main protagonist. It is not all fun and games however. A vast alien hegemony - Known as the Covenant - Consider Halo a sacred site. They want it for themselves, to continue onward with their Great Journey, and will stop at nothing to purge the Imperial taint upon it. This is where our story will begin - As Artemis and his Kill-Team are stranded on Halo - Pursued relentlessly by the Covenant, across an unfamiliar landscape, outnumbered and outgunned. _

Note: There will be no UNSC in this story. For whatever reason - I'll not explain why, as it's unimportant to the storyline - The UNSC was never created. The Covenant War didn't happen in the 2500s; the Covenant are now from beyond the Astronomicon rather than the Milky Way. The Covenant will, to make things fair, also be stronger in this story - Elites and Brutes will be a match for the average Space Marine; Jackals, Skirmishers and Grunts comparable to the Imperial Guard. As for Hunters... Well, you'll have to wait and see. The Monitor of the Installation will also appear; apparently to aid the Imperials. I also plan for the Flood, Orks and Eldar to all turn up. We'll also be following a Sangheili Shipmaster, Sora 'Soramee, tasked by the Prophet of Pity with conducting the Imperial's eradication. Halo fans will be overjoyed to recognise 'Soramee's ship - The _Truth and Reconciliation_. It'll be an epic, hopefully.

Now, onto the second. 

2) *Resident Evil: Armageddon.* 


_It is 2006. After the collapse of the sinister Umbrella Corporation, bioterrorism has become a very real and very frightening threat. Darius Warren is a former researcher for Umbrella - Having escaped prosecution during the Raccoon Trials and the subsequent sentencing of Umbrella Corporation employees - Having fled the United States for fear of retaliation by the survivors of Umbrella's many failures. Warren has set up base in the Central American country of Nuevo Tierra; continuing his former research amid the country's largely unexplored rainforests. Nuevo Tierra is in crisis. Drug cartels, of which there are many, wage a brutal war against the government - Causing mayhem for the Tierrans - Unrivaled in their brutality. Warren, a greedy man with no ideals, sees his chances to earn a fortune; supplying the cartels with bio-organic weapons - B.O.W.s - An act that, much to Warren's chagrin, attracts the attention of the newly-founded BSAA - Bioterrorism Security Assessment Alliance. Agents Lucian Hale and Zachary Calloway are rerouted from their case in Peru to investigate. What follows will change them, and their worlds, forever. _

Note: Armageddon will be _violent_. I intend it for a mature audience - There'll be controversial topics popping up left, right and center - Admittedly, it's the weaker of the two premises. Our protagonists for this will be Warren, Hale, Calloway and Gabriela, a Tierran who is unwittingly caught up in the mess. We'll get a host of new B.O.W.s - Though, I'm most excited for the Nagual. The Nagual is the next step in the evolutionary process of the well-known Licker - Created by infecting jaguars with a cocktail of biological agents. A few familiar faces will turn up - Chris Redfield and Jill Valentine will both get some screen-time, alongside fan favourite Barry Burton. I intend to keep Armageddon as accurate as possible - I've done plenty of research for this - So, with hope, there won't be any canonical fuck ups. If you're new to the franchise, or have no previous experience with it, you needn't worry. This is purely standalone, with _mostly _original characters. 

And, there they are. One final thing - Both stories will eventually be done, I just cannot decide which to start first. 

So, Heretics, which will it be?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Project 1 sounds like it could be an interesting read. That's where my vote goes.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I also like the 40k/Halo crossover idea, though both seem interesting enough .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback, guys. I appreciate it. So, that's two votes for the crossover - Which will be interesting, as I've never attempted one, before - I'll leave this open for a few more days, just in case anyone else has anything to say.

Any suggestions towards the stories themselves? Things that should be tweaked, added, or anything? I'm all ears!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Wish I could offer suggestions, but the plot you've got laid out seems pretty tight, better than some of the crossovers I've seen. Once you write up whatever you write I'll try and offer some more constructive fare.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with Vixus, sounds good as it is, though I've been wondering how a Tyrannids vs. The Flood scene would play out:grin:. But that has nothing to do with story, as far as I know at least.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you for the support, guys! 

The prologue of the Halo-Warhammer crossover is now up - Working title is Fate - Comments and criticism on it would be great!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

You back bro? Haven't read one of your pieces in time! Looking forward to it. Halo/40k sounds better than zombies in space haha. I am sure either will be better than I could muster up


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Zond, mate! I'm back, if only partially - The prologue is actually is up now; and the first chapter will be up over the weekend, with hopes. It's shaping up into its own monster, which is a good sign, I think! 

Hope everything is fine with you!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

ha!.....sweet. I'll go have a read.


----------

